# iPhone 4- how to get game center information from another device



## caylak6 (Oct 11, 2013)

So I have an iPod 5 that I sent away to Apple to get a replacement. I installed an old game on my iPhone 4 that I used to play on it, Restaurant Story. I had a Game Center account and everything on there, so I had an ID and things like that when I played it, because I had a bunch of neighbors before I stopped playing. How do I get my old game information registered on another device rather than starting a second game from scratch? I know this is gaming , but it's also Apple iPod/iPhone related, so any help would be appreciated.


----------

